# I Love an Understated Automobile!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Flanderian and his new ride -


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Why is this thread not about old Volvo wagons?

The starliner headliner is nice, but I could get a motorcycle faster than the car for the option price.

Were we taking the subject title seriously, I think Chevrolet has the most innocuous styling at the moment.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tempest said:


> Why is this thread not about old Volvo wagons?
> 
> The starliner headliner is nice, but I could get a motorcycle faster than the car for the option price.
> 
> Were we taking the subject title seriously, I think Chevrolet has the most innocuous styling at the moment.


Wide of the mark.

By about a continent! :biggrin:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

A gentleman's understated vehicle:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phaeton

Mine is a 2006 (silver).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> A gentleman's understated vehicle:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phaeton
> 
> Mine is a 2006 (silver).


A lovely vehicle!

Has sold poorly in the U.S., but I believe VW builds a couple of Bentleys off the same platform! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The Passat XL is supremely understated, unlike that Continental that I followed to work today.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> A lovely vehicle!
> 
> Has sold poorly in the U.S., but I believe VW builds a couple of Bentleys off the same platform! :thumbs-up:


Indeed, Flanderian. Americans were not going to pay six figures for a car with a VW badge. For those of us who care more about quality and engineering than brand hype, the poor sales created massive depreciation and therefore huge after-market bargains. I can go on and on about the vehicle's features and performance, but the episode that resonates was the time she wouldn't start due to a dead battery (my fault long story). I called VW for an assist, but they told me to just insert the key and turn it a special way. The auxiliary battery started her right up.

Best $17K purchase ever. Great driving an anonymous over-engineered hand-assembled luxury car. Biggest problem is keeping her under 80. She's engineered for the autobahn of course.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I've heard good things about the Phaeton, but dare I ask if every electrical tidbit in the car has ever been concurrently in operable order, as that seems to be a joke regarding the complexity of the accessories and the steampunk Teutonic grasp on electricity? VW dealerships are also notorious for inept service in the States, so adding that to the equation to a demographic whose time is worth money had to be a killer.
I think the Dresden "Transparent Factory" in which they were assembled is no longer used. Anyone that has not seen a video of that, should.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Tempest said:


> I've heard good things about the Phaeton, but dare I ask if every electrical tidbit in the car has ever been concurrently in operable order, as that seems to be a joke regarding the complexity of the accessories and the steampunk Teutonic grasp on electricity? VW dealerships are also notorious for inept service in the States, so adding that to the equation to a demographic whose time is worth money had to be a killer.
> I think the Dresden "Transparent Factory" in which they were assembled is no longer used. Anyone that has not seen a video of that, should.


Fair question, Tempest. I've been very lucky -- no electrical problems since I bought the car in 2013. Really no problems at all. Only issue has been about once a month one of the tire pressure sensors stops "sensing" and I have to re-set it, which is easy. Well over half the Phaetons sold in the US were 2004s, and I suspect that they (and to a lesser extent the 2005s) had more electrical bugs. I have a rather rare 2006, and I suspect bugs had been largely addressed. 
My VW dealership has been very good to work with. I checked to confirm that they had a Phaeton-certified tech before I bought the car (from an independent dealer). I admit to being spoiled in that my other vehicles are Mercedes, so I'm used to the conveniences associated with premium service, but VW seems to make a very good effort. Fortunately, I'm only there once a year or so for my scheduled service.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Indeed, Flanderian. Americans were not going to pay six figures for a car with a VW badge. For those of us who care more about quality and engineering than brand hype, the poor sales created massive depreciation and therefore huge after-market bargains. I can go on and on about the vehicle's features and performance, but the episode that resonates was the time she wouldn't start due to a dead battery (my fault long story). I called VW for an assist, but they told me to just insert the key and turn it a special way. The auxiliary battery started her right up.
> 
> Best $17K purchase ever. Great driving an anonymous over-engineered hand-assembled luxury car. Biggest problem is keeping her under 80. She's engineered for the autobahn of course.


My recollection is that the Bentley Continental GT was built on the same platform, and that the Flying Spur was originally a stretched version of that car. (Though I think the new Flying Spur may have it's own platform.) So you can mention to any who are curious, that you found a way to obtain a Bentley for $17K! :biggrin:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> My recollection is that the Bentley Continental GT was built on the same platform, and that the Flying Spur was originally a stretched version of that car. (Though I think the new Flying Spur may have it's own platform.) So you can mention to any who are curious, that you found a way to obtain a Bentley for $17K! :biggrin:


What you say is absolutely true, and knowledgeable folks definitely appreciate it! But I normally keep it to myself. My conservative nature likes "understated" and eschews flashiness, so I admit to finding special charm in stealthy luxuriousness.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> What you say is absolutely true, and knowledgeable folks definitely appreciate it! But I normally keep it to myself. *My conservative nature likes "understated" and eschews flashiness*, so I admit to finding special charm in stealthy luxuriousness.


Me too! Something like this. :great:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

In the little town where I live there are lots (really lots) of Bentleys! A Rolls Royce would stand out. Please ship the car to me, I promise just to leave it parked in the driveway!! :cool2:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Inactive member here, and current _Road & Track_ writer, Jack Baruth once simultaneously owned two Phaetons and he praised the car and the myriad of hidden delights while admitting that he was intimately familiar with the local dealership service department. I know that at least once I've been behind one at a light and belatedly realized that it was a very big VW.

Some local doctor's office sometimes features two Bentley Contis parked aside each other in designated parking. Likewise, it was easy to determine that my dentist owned that Maserati outside. I have to say that certain professions might do better to downplay their opulence.

The Phaeton shares underpinnings with the Audi A8 as well, I think.

I would want my Roller to have round doors and a fastback. And a slanting grill.








Fender skirts need to come back.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Me too! Something like this. :great:


That is gorgeous!! And Tempest is right on all counts too, especially re fender skirts!
Yes, the Phaeton has many hidden delights. Including windshield wipers that rotate after each use so that they last for years instead of months. Give German engineers no budget, and miracles happen!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Windshield wipers that rotate after each use so that they last for years instead of months. Give German engineers no budget, and miracles happen!


I believe I read about how BMW figured that out when their attempt to reduce wiper noise discovered that the rubber took a curl. Baruth cited that the Phaeton has some material between the seat and transmission tunnel hump/ center console to catch stuff so it does not fall under the seat, whereas no Bentley or Rolls does. I assume it also has the windows that lower a tad when closing/opening the door?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't say I'm crazy about the exterior styling. In particular, a fastback RR strikes me as a bit odd. 

I think RR has other sporty coupes in it's stable that better represent the brand.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I can't say I'm crazy about the exterior styling. In particular, a fastback RR strikes me as a bit odd.
> 
> I think RR has other sporty coupes in it's stable that better represent the brand.


Harumph!!!  Rolls doesn't *do* fastbacks! (Even if they *do* borrow the aesthetic from an AMC Javelin.)










You just have to get into the whole, sexy Zeitgeist of the thing.






But if that doesn't work, maybe you'd like the sexy, topless sister better! :great:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ the latter is exactly what I had in mind. Thank you for the example. 

By the way, I had an AMC Gremlin in high school.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Me too! Something like this. :great:





Mike Petrik said:


> That is gorgeous!! And Tempest is right on all counts too, especially re fender skirts!
> Yes, the Phaeton has many hidden delights. Including windshield wipers that rotate after each use so that they last for years instead of months. Give German engineers no budget, and miracles happen!


:devil: Is the animated character "Rodger Rabbit" selling his car? If so, I would only make an offer to purchase if the lovely Jessica, came with the car, riding shotgun! Quote from the wife: "No, SWMBO will be riding shotgun and Jessica will be left thumbing for a ride at the side of the road!" Note to self: Egad, could the wife be reading my Ask Andy postingseek? LOL. 

In all seriousness I wouldn't want to pay the insurance premiums to have such a car sitting in my driveway! ;( Hopefully my SRX will give me another decade of good and honorable service. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

If you are referring to the 1938 Packard Super 8, some are around. Here's one for under a hundred grand! Might want to garage that and opt for classic car insurance. 
As for Mz. Rabbit, one would do best with a replica or a kit.:tongue2:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> In all seriousness I wouldn't want to pay the insurance premiums to have such a car sitting in my driveway!


No joke! In a rare moment of sanity I was reflecting last evening that I literally could not afford a *servicing* for one of these cars! :eek2:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> By the way, I had an AMC Gremlin in high school.


I remember the Gremlin fondly. I drove one for business in the early '70's as it was among the cars in the motor pool. It was a rattle trap with windows that never sealed thoroughly, but it had a stump puller engine for this class of car and that era.


----------



## LIer (Jul 15, 2016)

Harumph!!!  Rolls doesn't *do* fastbacks! (Even if they *do* borrow the aesthetic from an AMC Javelin.)










I learned to drive stick on a '68 Javelin back in the late 70's. Thank you sir, that photo brought back some fond memories...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

LIer said:


> Harumph!!!  Rolls doesn't *do* fastbacks! (Even if they *do* borrow the aesthetic from an AMC Javelin.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome, Sir! Not a bad car for its era at all, and likely AMC's best effort upon its formulation.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it overstated to go beyond solid colors?








I like the pattern matching.  It is a true sign of quality.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

Tempest said:


> Is it overstated to go beyond solid colors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it TRAD?

Sorry, couldn't help it. :redface:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Searching_Best_Fit said:


> Is it TRAD?
> 
> 
> > Close, but not really.
> ...


----------

